# Shooting Metal bottle caps.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I was like eight years old when I started using slingshots. I used to shoot to glass bottles, cans and pretty much anything that I could use as a target. Two or three months a year, I would take out my slingshot and use it to shoot with my friends.
I stopped using slingshots for a long time, mainly because I was told that they were "toys" for little kids. Two years ago, I bought me a Daisy slingshot and my desire to have fun with slingshots came back. I started shooting plastic bottles, but I found out that they were very dangerous as one day, I shot at one and the stone bounced back and hit me on the forehead. I had impact glasses on, so I was never worry about my eyes, but still the hit made me aware that plastic bottles are not a good choice as targets. 
I started reading about how some of the members of this forum and their shooting practice at home. I read about some members that could use a towel, a t shirt or a piece of carpet to stop the shots behind the target. Most of them used aluminun cans as a regular target for shooting. I started doing the same for practicing at home.
I notice that aluminun cans are way too easy to be distroyed after you shoot at them with a slingshot. I have not a reliable source of aluminum cans and the plastic bottles were just out of the question. I wanted to use something else for target practicing, but I did not know what to use. 
Finally one day, as I was practicing with my air rifle with metal bottle caps, I noticed that they where small and very challenging to hit. I took some that I have already shot with my air rifle and had a hole in them and used a piece of tread to hung them. I started to shoot at them with my slingshot from 10 mts. I noticed that it was very hard to hit them and if you hit them they would change shape, so the target would not be the same after a good hit, since this deformed its shape. It also would swing after being hit, so it became a moving target. Sometimes the wind would turn it to its slim side, so would be harder to hit. And if you hit it hard enough you could even cut the tread. I also have notice that sparks come out if I hit the bottle cap when I practice shooting close to sunset.
I use an old sweater as a background and as well as to stop the shoots in the back. It also helps me by showing me by indentantion were my shoots usually land when I miss the target. This way I can correct my shot and improve my aiming. 
I have notice that my aiming had improve as well as my technique for shooting. Of course the more you pracitce the better you get. 
I hope this personal experience could help you to improve your shooting. Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Saludos. this a very interesting post. I enjoyed very much reading it. keep shooting


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yup. nice little read.


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

Jejeje... Puras caguamas...







Con razón mejoró la puntería...









Great idea. I'm going to try that.

Saludos!!!

Rubén


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know. I miss enough when I'm shooting at aluminum cans at ten meters. I think I'd miss enough to completely demoralize myself using bottle caps.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for a great tip. I will be setting up a target box soon and this idea is one that will be incorporated.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Wow, Saludos. this a very interesting post. I enjoyed very much reading it. keep shooting


e-shot,
Thanks for stopping by and reading. Of course, I will keep shooting them, they are cheap and easy to find. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> yup. nice little read.


NoSugarRob,
Thanks for your comment. Saludos.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for sharing this. I must try!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Grafvitnir said:


> Jejeje... Puras caguamas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grafvitnir,
¿Que paso, que paso? ¿Como que puras caguamas? Puros caguamones cuate, ademas por ahi hay una de barrilito por aquello que nos quieran decir beodos. No pos claro que mejoro la punteria con esto







con tanta inspiracion...
Nice to read you, I hope you keep posting comments. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I don't know. I miss enough when I'm shooting at aluminum cans at ten meters. I think I'd miss enough to completely demoralize myself using bottle caps.


Dayhiker,
That is just like anything else. It is hard at the beginning







, but with practice it becomes less and less hard to do







. Give it a try...Saludos.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I don't know. I miss enough when I'm shooting at aluminum cans at ten meters. I think I'd miss enough to completely demoralize myself using bottle caps.


lol, my thoughts too Dayhiker


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Great post. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it, and I'm going to take some of your tips and use them. Saludos!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

AJW said:


> Thanks for a great tip. I will be setting up a target box soon and this idea is one that will be incorporated.


AJW,
I am glad to know that this form of target practicing could be usefull to you. Enjoy!! Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

tubeman said:


> I don't know. I miss enough when I'm shooting at aluminum cans at ten meters. I think I'd miss enough to completely demoralize myself using bottle caps.


lol, my thoughts too Dayhiker








[/quote]

It is not that hard. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

SuwaneeRick said:


> Great post. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it, and I'm going to take some of your tips and use them. Saludos!


SwaneeRick,
I really hope this would help you to have fun and improve your aiming. Thanks for stopping and reading ¡¡Saludos!!


----------

